# [MULTI-TIP] Using Framebuffer for Fun and Profit

## mouser

Ehilà, quanto tempo!!!!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Per farmi perdonare della lunga assenza ho deciso di aprire questo thread. Visto che da qualche giorno sono riuscito a passare definitivamente alla rimozione dell'interfaccia grafica, spostandomi in toto in ambiente framebuffer, penso sia utile a chi vuole seguire il verbo avere un 3d centralizzato nel quale trovare informazioni sui sw per fare le cose piu' disparate in framebuffer.

Prego il forum in toto di aiutarmi ad ampliarlo e migliorarlo sempre di più  :Cool: 

CONSOLE e TERMINALI

E qui casca l'asino: perchè parlare di console e terminali, quando usando il framebuffer abbiamo la nostra shell e bon???

Diciamo che con questo paragrafetto introduttivo volevo dare un input diretto su come aprirsi un pò di shell in più delle 6 di default (e cavolo, di F ce ne sono fino a 12!!!!), e un piccolo vadecum su qualche possibilità di screen, per gestire veramente i terminali in maniera più che comoda.

Intanto vi consiglio di editare il file /etc/inittab aggiungendo qualche getty per i terminali:

```
c1:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux

c2:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

c3:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

c4:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

c5:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

c6:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

c8:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty8 linux

c9:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty9 linux

c10:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty10 linux

c11:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty11 linux
```

Personalmente utilizzo l'F12 per un pò di logging e l'F7 ce l'ho per l'unica mia debolezza grafica: Uplink   :Embarassed: 

Per quanto riguarda screen, ho sempre pensato fosse un'ottimo modo per lanciare processi facendo si che anche quando chiudevo il terminale, il processo restasse in funzione in background: questo è un utilizzo, ma il man mi ha aperto gli occhi (più o meno così:   :Shocked:  ).

Infatti, una volta lanciato

```
$ screen
```

vi trovate una shell pura e cruda, ma con una marcia in più  :Wink: 

Negli esempi che faccio ora, prego di prestare attenzione alle maiuscole e minuscole; la maggior parte delle cose di seguito le ho scoperte sbagliando questo, appunto:

```

Ctrl+a S -----> Divide il terminale in due parti, orizzontalmente

Ctrl+a <Tab>  -----> Sposta la selezione tra più aree

Ctrl+a n  -----> Seleziona l'ultima shell disponibile nell'area corrente

Ctrl+a Ctrl+c  ----->  Apre una nuova shell nell'area corrente

Ctrl+a x  ----->  Esegue un lock di screen. Solo la password dell'utente che ha lanciato screen può slocckare il programma

Ctrl+a [1..n]  ----->  Seleziona la n-esima shell aperta con screen

Ctrl+a X  ----->  Distrugge l'area selezionata
```

In pratica, con questi comandi potete provare l'ebrezza di avere aperto sia alsamixer che cplay nello stesso terminale  :Cool: 

NAVIGARE IN INTERNET

Di browser testuali ce ne sono veramente un bel pò: da lynx a links2, passando da links e w3m.

Personalmente utilizzo con piacere links2.

```
$ links2 -driver directfb -g
```

ed anche in framebuffer avrete le vostre immaginette e potrete navigare in internet come fate con in normali browser sotto X (ovviamente dovrete inserire le useflag per il framebuffer  :Wink:  ).

Personalmente non riesco a farlo andare con le SSL (anche se mi è stato detto che alcuni riuscivano), quindi quando devo andare su siti che necessitano di tale supporto (per esempio gmail), utilizzo w3m, che non ha modalità grafiche ma risulta comunque molto comodo.

IM e IRC

E qui ecco un'altra cosa che mi sta molto a cuore: soprattutto con irc non riesco a stare senza, quindi ho testato forse i due client più conosciuti fino a trovare quello che più mi soddisfaceva:

```
# emerge ircii

$ ircii --server=irc.quello.che.volete
```

Per diverso tempo ho utilizzato questo client.... Quando ho fatto però prove comparative con irssi, la mia scelta è caduta nettamente su quest'ultimo:

```
# emerge irssi

$ irssi -c irc.quello.che.volete
```

Mi sono trovato meglio per la gestione comodissima di differenti "finestre" selezionabili comodamente con Alt+<numero>; e poi è quello che da di default l'installazione di gentoo  :Cool:  !!!!

Per quanto riguarda i client per l'IM, prediligo tenere il mio account msn staccato dagli altri (sarà paranoia, ma più M$ è lontana dalle mie altre cose, meglio sto'), quindi per la chat con hotmail(R) utilizzo tmsnc:

```
# echo "net-im/tmsnc ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# emerge tmsnc

$ tmsnc

```

consiglio di dare un'occhiata al file ~/.tmsnc/tmsnc.conf per evitarvi di dover scrivere l'indirizzo mail tutte le volte  :Wink: 

Per quanto riguarda gli altri protocolli, su consiglio di ElDios utilizzo con piacere centericq. Esattamente questo supporta i seguenti procotolli: ICQ, Yahoo!, AIM, IRC, MSN, Jabber, GaduGadu (  :Shocked:  ???), RSS e LiveJournal

In pratica, il coltellino svizzero dell'instant messanging in terminale   :Very Happy: 

Vi consiglio di settare le use-flag al momento dell'emerge per selezionare il/i protocollo/i al quale siete interessati; personalmente:

```
# USE="icq -yahoo aim -irc -msn jabber -bidi -lj -rss" emerge centericq

$ centericq
```

anche qui bisogna prenderci un pò la mano, ma poi tutto fila liscio.

LEGGERE I NEWSFEED RSS

Anche questo è possibile farlo con il nostro bellissimo framebuffer... dopo un pò di test sono riuscito a semi-automatizzare le operazioni. Prima di tutto, siori e siore:

```
# echo "net-news/snownews ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords"

# emerge -av snownews
```

ovviamente, se siete già in unstable non vi servirà lanciare il primo comando. Vi consiglio vivamente di mettere in unstable snownews perchè in modalità stabile ci sono grossi problemi durante il lancio di links2 in modalità grafica (blocco totale del computer); vi assicuro comunque che la versione in ~x86 è stabilissima  :Wink: 

Una volta terminata l'installazione di snownews, sono giunto ad un piccolo problemino: con links2 posso navigare (per esempio) su ansa, ma non ho trovato il modo di copiarmi il link al RSS all'esterno del browser  :Sad:  Dopo profondissima riflessione ho risolto in questo modo:

- mi sono creato una directory RSS nei bookmark di links (ci si accede premendo S)

- navigando su ansa aprivo con links direttamente il feed, dopodichè premendo 'S' mi sono salvato tutti i feed che mi interessavano dentro la mia directory, andando però a far precedere ad ogni nome dei bookmark 'myRSS' (quindi, se ansa con l'rss di internet mi metteva come nome del bookmark "ANSA.it - ..." ho aggiunto all'inizio "myRSS - ANSA.it - ..." ecc.

Una volta salvati nei bookmark tutti gli rss che ci interessano, usciamo da links ed avviamo snownews. Appena partito lanciamo q per uscire (questo per creare l'alberatura delle directory nella home). Ora, stando sulla home, migriamo gli rss da links2 a snownews: come??? cos'  :Cool: 

```
$ cat .links/bookmarks.html | grep myRSS | cut -d'"' -f2 > .snownews/urls
```

ed andiamo a settare il browser di default per snownews con il nostro links2 (attenzione che bisogna dare il path assoluto):

```
$ echo "`which links2` -g %s" > .snownews/browser
```

a questo punto possiamo eseguire snownews ed iniziare a navigare nei nostri feed. Quando abbiamo aperto un feed, e desideriamo saperne di più, basta premere il tasto 'O' che automaticamente verrà lanciato il nostro caro links2 in modalità grafica sul sito internet interessato  :Cool: 

VISUALIZZARE IMMAGINI

Sono venuto a capo di questo da non molto tempo: fino a poco fa le scaricavo in locale ed utilizzavo links2 per vederle: poco fa ho scoperto un simpaticissimo tool: FBI

```
# emerge fbida

$ fbi immagine
```

Questo tool switcha il framebuffer in modalità grafica per visualizzare l'immagine. Fornito di interessanti opzioni permette di fare zoom-in e zoom-out delle immagine, ruotarle, capovolgerle, regolarne colore/luminosità/contrasto e gestire pure dei lollosi slideshow.

VISUALIZZARE I PDF

Anche qui, sgrufolando in giro su internet ho scoperto che la cosa più diffusa è quella di convertire i pdf in html e visualizzarli in locale con links2. Ora, il tool di cui prima (FBI), utilizzando un'altro tool (gs) permette di visualizzare anche i pdf  :Cool: 

Quindi, se già non lo avete:

```
# emerge gs

$ fbgs nomefile.pdf
```

E, dopo una breve conversione, ecco a voi il fantastico pdf visualizzato anche in framebuffer, con le stesse possibilità di modifica delle immagini di fbi (utilizza lo stesso codice  :Wink:  )

CDAUDIO, MP3 e OGG

Personalmente questi sono i formati che più spesso mi capita di ascoltare nel tempo libero. Sicuramente ne esistono molti altri, e vi spingo a segnalarmeli e, perchè no, a fare del sano testing.

Sono convinto che tutti concordino con me che per ascoltare un qualsiasi audio (ma anche video) sia necessario una buona regolazione del volume (anche perchè non vorrete svegliare la povera nonna durante i vostri smanettamenti notturni, vero???  :Laughing:  ).

```
$ alsamixer
```

vi permetterà di regolare tutto quello che volete  :Wink: 

Per quanto riguarda i CDAudio, personalmente prediligo l'utilizzo di cdplay.... Ho scritto un'howto proprio per questo in passato (concedetemi un pò di auto-pubblicità  :Very Happy:  ) e quindi non mi dilungherò su questo argomento.

Per quanto riguarda gli altri formati (nel mio caso mp3 e ogg, se ne utilizzate/avete altri, che ne dite di fare un pò di test?? Sarò felicissimo di includere i risultati per avere veramente un 3d completo  :Smile:  ), ho provato ed utilizzo attualmente 2 differenti programmi: cplay e mp3blaster.

Se ascoltate musica varia e desiderate ogni volta crearvi la vostra playlist runtime senza salvataggi e tante comodità (quindi se vi piace aprire il lettore, selezionare la musica e semplicemente ascoltare) allora cplay è quello che fa per voi:

```
# emerge cplay

$ cplay
```

e siete completamente a posto  :Smile: 

Se invece vi piace gestire e prepararvi le diverse playlist a seconda del vostro umore, salvarle e ricaricarle quando rientrate senza dover riselezionare tutti i brani, allora mp3blaster è ottimale

```
# emerge mp3blaster

$ mp3blaster
```

Vi avverto però che occorre qualche ora di pratica per utilizzarlo con "incredibile scioglievolezza"  :Laughing: 

VIDEO, DVD e FILMATI

Bhè, potevo non citare il programma per l'entertainment digitale per genoveffa (sorella di antonomasia)???

Ma certo che no: papparapà... MPlayer  :Wink: 

Eggià, perchè questo fantastico software può funzionare anche in framebuffer, se compilato ovviamente con le giuste flag:

```
# USE="fbcon dvd real win32codecs" emerge mplayer
```

In realtà ha 6 righe di use possibili; ho messo solo quelle strettamente necessarie per un funzionamento più che dignitoso.

Personalmente lo lancio in questo modo:

```
$ mplayer -vo fbdev2 -ao alsa nomefilevideo
```

e mi guardo i miei filmz in framebuffer

CONCLUSIONI

Ho scritto quest thread per sfatare il mito del "terminale difficile" o dell'impossibilità di non utilizzare X per l'utilizzo quotidiano del computer. Spero che:

1) Sia utile almeno a qualcuno

2) Venga seguito (sia da me che da altri) per farlo diventare una risorsa completa per quanto riguarda il framebuffer

Volevo aggiungere che per quanto sembri banale, il 80% degli utilizzatori delle altre distro non sanno come usare il mouse in console:

```
# emerge gpm

# rc-update add gpm default
```

e farete un figurone  :Cool: 

Bhè, insomma.... fatemi sapere!!!

Ciriciao a tutti

mouser  :Wink: Last edited by mouser on Thu Aug 03, 2006 10:22 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## !equilibrium

bentornato!

----------

## Cazzantonio

Bello!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

 *mouser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> VIDEO, DVD e FILMATI
> 
> 

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Cavoli!

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## makoomba

questo autù mi piace assai, screen-magic particolarmente

----------

## Onip

ma Xgl ci gira in framebuffer?   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Wink: 

----------

## mouser

 *Onip wrote:*   

> ma Xgl ci gira in framebuffer?     

 

No, ma sto provvedendo  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

Grande Mouser Ben Tornato e questo e' un grande HowTO  :Very Happy: 

Ciauz   :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

veramente meraviglioso... non conoscevo il 99% delle cose che hai scritto!

l'unica cosa è che ho provato ad aprire dei divx con mplayer e non riesco a scalarli. mi leggerò un po' il man...

complimenti ancora!

----------

## Onip

```
onip @ Hal9000 ~ $ links -g -driver directfb www.google.it

       ---------------------- DirectFB v0.9.22 ---------------------

             (c) 2000-2002  convergence integrated media GmbH

             (c) 2002-2004  convergence GmbH

        -----------------------------------------------------------

(*) DirectFB/Core: Single Application Core. (2005-10-04 14:38)

(*) Direct/Memcpy: Using SSE optimized memcpy()

(!) DirectFB/core/vt: Error opening `/dev/tty0'!

    --> Permission denied

(!) DirectFB/Core: Could not initialize 'system' core!

    --> Initialization error!

Could not initialize graphics driver directfb:

Initialization error!

```

Mentre se, invece, come driver metto fb funziona benone. Qualche hint?

```
Hal9000 ~ # emerge -pv links

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/links-2.1_pre20  USE="X directfb fbcon gpm javascript jpeg png sdl ssl svga tiff unicode -livecd" 3,768 kB

Total size of downloads: 3,768 kB

```

Byez

----------

## earcar

Hey mouser complimenti per l'howto!  :Wink: 

Sempre alla ricerca del minimalismo eh?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

 *earcar wrote:*   

> Hey mouser complimenti per l'howto! 

 

Nessuno fa i complimenti per il titolo  :Wink:   :Question: 

----------

## earcar

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Nessuno fa i complimenti per il titolo  

 

 :Laughing: 

Non ci avevo fatto caso

mi accodo anche per quelli  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mouser

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> ...

 

hmmmmm c'è un *eeenormeee* errore di ortografia nella tua frase.....   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

 *Onip wrote:*   

> ...

 

Per i problemi con i permessi sui tty, mi sono creato un'apposito scrippettino lanciato al runlevel di default che mi setta i permessi come voglio io (si potrebbe modificare il conf di udev, ma è un po troppo incasinato per me ora.... me lo devo proprio studiare quella cacchio di infrastruttura).

A tutti gli altri grassie mille.... sto provvedendo al testing di alcuni client email con supporto per SSL e GPG in modo da poter aggiungere anche quelli al MULTI-TIP.... Peccato non ci sia nulla di grafico.

Al max se non è troppo intricato il codice del client vedo se riesco ad agganciare qualche chiamata ad fbi in caso di immagini ed a mplayer nel caso dei video..... studierò, studierò....

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

 :Exclamation:   :Question:   :Exclamation: 

What?

----------

## mouser

So di essere un rompiballe (a detta di alcuni anche un pò nazista sotto questo aspetto  :Rolling Eyes:  ) ma ti prego, come *nix in genere sono case-sensitive, quindi la dicitura

 *Quote:*   

> Mouser

 

è completamente diversa da

 *Quote:*   

> mouser

 

Per analogia, è come se ci incontrassimo e mi chiamassi Pierugo invece che Matteo.....

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *mouser wrote:*   

> *

 

AHAHAHAHAHAH

Sure... that's ok mouser, Have a good Hacking Day  :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

Il solito tamarro   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Cristian75

Complimenti Mouser anche io non sapevo praticamte il 99% di quello che hai scritto 

grazie...

----------

## mouser

Grazie Cristian75, però, ti prego, mouser, non Mouser  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Grazie Cristian75, però, ti prego, mouser, non Mouser 

 

Che noioso... Fai prima a cabiare nick :p

----------

## mouser

 *federico wrote:*   

> Che noioso... Fai prima a cabiare nick :p

 

Na....  :Rolling Eyes: 

Fanno prima gli altri a scrivere le cose correttamente...  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Ciriciao

[n]m[/b]ouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

[Joke=on]

 *mouser wrote:*   

> [n]m[/b]ouser 

 

 :Question:   :Exclamation:   :Question: 

E questo che cosa e'?

Mi sa che ti conviene rivedere la tua ultima affermazione uazuauzuazuazuazuaz

Ciauz   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

Per quanto riguarda la gestione dei vari IM, suggerisco anche bitlbee che sto felicemente usando da qualche giorno

Penso che sia una soluzione estremamente minimale e comoda da usare perchè richiede (come requisiti minimi) solo un client IRC, poi si connette ad un server e si comunica con i vari contatti  :Smile: 

Bellissimo!

http://www.bitlbee.org

----------

## gamberetto

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> veramente meraviglioso... non conoscevo il 99% delle cose che hai scritto!
> 
> l'unica cosa è che ho provato ad aprire dei divx con mplayer e non riesco a scalarli. mi leggerò un po' il man...
> 
> complimenti ancora!

 

Io per scalare uso questo comando:

```
andrea@gamberetto ~ $ cat bin/playfb 

mplayer -vo fbdev -fs -vf scale -zoom -xy 1024 $1
```

Ma a volte mi da problemi se le dimensioni del video non sono appropriate.

Ciao e complimenti mouser per l' hau-tù   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mouser

Grazie mille.

Ho aggiunto la parte riguardante la lettura degli RSS feed con un richiamo diretto a links2 in modalità grafica se necessario.

Leggiuete Leggiuete  :Very Happy: 

Ciriciao 

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## topper_harley

Gpm funziona benissimo, ma se faccio partire links2 con il framebuffer vedo la freccetta del mouse ferma al centro e ovviamente non funziona. 

Se invece lo lancio in modalita' testuale funziona perfettamente.

Succede anche a voi?

----------

## Deus Ex

No, a me va alla grande anche gpm! Tanto che ora sto scrivendo da links2! superfico!!!

----------

## topper_harley

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

> No, a me va alla grande anche gpm! Tanto che ora sto scrivendo da links2! superfico!!!

 

Anch'io sto scrivendo da links2, ma mi muovo solo con la tastiera...  :Sad: 

----------

## mouser

Era successo anche a me una volta.

Avevo risolto configurando gpm per utilizzare come protocollo il ps/2 invece che l'imps/2

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## mouser

Okkey, visto che come avevo svelato all'inizio del thread, qualche applicazioncina X la uso ancora (OpenOffice.org ed Uplink per intenderci), ma continuo per scelta a non voler utilizzare un window manager (che mi risulta un inutile spreco di risorse dato che i suddetti programmi non li uso mai insieme e li uso entrambi a schermo pieno) ho pensato di sfornare un bello scrippettino fresco fresco:

http://mouser.altervista.org/software/gentoo/xrun

Una volta scaricato andare nella dir dove avete il filettino e date:

```
$ chmod 755 xrun

$ su -c "cp xrun /usr/bin/"

Password:

```

Cosi' da poterlo usare senza dover specificare il path eccetera.

Cosa fa??

Semplice, potete lanciarlo, per esempio, avviando il writer di openoffice.org

```
$ xrun oowriter2
```

o il vostro gioco preferito

```
$ xrun uplink
```

E questo scrippettino vi modifica il file .xinitrc nella vostra home per lanciare solo quel programma senza un window manager, dopodiche' esegue startx.

Ah, dimenticavo, già che c'ero ho implementato anche la possibilità di lanciare N programmi per X insieme  :Very Happy: 

Quindi potete tranquillamente fare:

```
$ xrun firefox xterm oowriter2 xchat2 xterm ethereal
```

e vi troverete un'unica sessione X con tutti i programmi avviati  :Very Happy: 

Spero possa essere utile a tutti.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## topper_harley

Qualcuno di voi ha provato questo?

http://www.directfb.org/wiki/index.php/Projects:GTK_on_DirectFB

Gli screenshot di Gimp in framebuffer mi hanno lasciato senza parole...

----------

## Dr.Dran

WOW TUONI E FULMINI eh eh eeh mi serviva proprio una buona idea e un buon howto... ho una schedina con una FPGA della XILINX e debbo provare a farci girare un sistema grafico su uclinux e company.... l'utilizzo del Frame buffre diretto senza utilizzare un server x (anche xframebuffer) mi alleggerirebbe un totale il lavoro  :Very Happy: 

P.S: Grazie mille topper_harley  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## BikE

Se provo

```

links2 -g -driver directfb

```

Ricevo:

```

       ---------------------- DirectFB v0.9.22 ---------------------

             (c) 2000-2002  convergence integrated media GmbH

             (c) 2002-2004  convergence GmbH

        -----------------------------------------------------------

(*) DirectFB/Core: Single Application Core. (2006-07-20 23:51)

(!) DirectFB/SDL: Couldn't initialize SDL: No available video device

(!) DirectFB/Core: Could not initialize 'system' core!

    --> Initialization error!

Could not initialize graphics driver directfb:

Initialization error!

```

Non ho fb come driver... la lista e': x,directfb,sdl...

Se comunque provo a dare lo stesso comando sotto X va... help me plz

EDIT: mplayer funziona... ma anche se uso -fb -zoom a tutto schermo nn ci vado  :Sad: 

EDIT2: risolto il problema del DirectFB con: 

```
 USE="fbcon" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard ps2mouse" emerge DirectFB 
```

----------

## mouser

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> Qualcuno di voi ha provato questo?
> 
> http://www.directfb.org/wiki/index.php/Projects:GTK_on_DirectFB
> 
> Gli screenshot di Gimp in framebuffer mi hanno lasciato senza parole...

 

Molto interessante come cosa, anche se uno degli scopi più slurposi (se mi passate il termine) di questo howto era la possibilità di resuscitare comunque datati. comunque mi sa che a breve lo proverò questa cosina...... non che mi serva avviare gaim in framebuffer (c'è già centericq  :Cool:  ) ma può sempre essere utile per quelle applicazioni un pò più rompiballe.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## topper_harley

A mio avviso merita di essere menzionato in questo 3D anche qingy, un rimpiazzo di getty che sfrutta il framebuffer.

Ha un interfaccia molto simile ai login manager tipo xdm, gdm e kdm, ma ha il vantaggio di non caricare X.

----------

## mouser

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> A mio avviso merita di essere menzionato in questo 3D anche qingy, un rimpiazzo di getty che sfrutta il framebuffer.
> 
> Ha un interfaccia molto simile ai login manager tipo xdm, gdm e kdm, ma ha il vantaggio di non caricare X.

 

Lo provo subito e posto

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

[edit]

Vabbe', il sonno ha avuto il sopravvento.... spero di riuscire a fare delle prove prima di partire, altrimenti e' tutto rimandato a settembre.

----------

## topper_harley

Mi riallaccio a questa discussione per segnalare questo articolo. 

Molti dei programmi citati sono gia' stati descritti da mouser in questo thread, ma vi ho trovato alcune chicche che non conoscevo come ad esempio  twin .

P.s. Ho provato ad installare twin su un sever senza X e ad utilizzarlo via ssh. Se lo lancio normalmente mi mostra dei caratteri incomprensibili, mentre, lanciato all'interno di una sessione di screen, visualizza i caratteri normalmente, ma non mi permette l'uso del mouse. Qualche idea?

----------

## mouser

Twin lo avevo provato qualche tempo fa, ma abbandonato poco dopo per via di una scarsa compatibilità con i programmi in framebuffer.... in pratica la modalità testuale di twin blocca completamente l'esecuzione di software in modalità framebuffer.

E' comunque da segnalare poichè, se non ricordo male, è stato scritto da un italiano  :Very Happy: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## lsegalla

c'è anche qualche programmino per gestire le mails da riga di comando?

sto spincionando con mailx ma non so se son sulla strada giusta...

----------

## lucapost

mutt e pine sono tra i più diffusi.

----------

## lsegalla

Ho usato un po' tmsnc, ora pero' che sto rifacendo la mia macchina non lo trovo da nessuna parte in portage.

Che non ci sia piu' ?

----------

